# More Practice



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Shooting the blowgun parallels slingshot shooting skills. Here are just a couple of the videos at 33 feet with a pencil eraser as a target.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh My now that my friend Mr TreeFork was very impressive...You my friend keep me going every day...AKAOldmiser


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good stuff, TF. Pity blowguns are not legal here.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

That's some pretty good shooting... you've got to be getting near the top for blowgunners now. Looking through youtube I can't seem to find very many who can come near your demonstrated skills right now...


----------



## Daddy-O (May 10, 2014)

I love blowguns. I normally shoot my homemade blowguns from that distance at my targets, and consistantly nail the bullseye. I loved this video. What bore diameter is your blowgun? I make mine from 1/2" emt. I make my darts from nails and bamboo skewers, with paper cones strengthened with super glue. That was some excellent shooting!
Roger


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Daddy-O said:


> I love blowguns. I normally shoot my homemade blowguns from that distance at my targets, and consistantly nail the bullseye. I loved this video. What bore diameter is your blowgun? I make mine from 1/2" emt. I make my darts from nails and bamboo skewers, with paper cones strengthened with super glue. That was some excellent shooting!
> Roger


This video was a 40 cal 6 foot two piece with 5 inch spear head darts.


----------



## Daddy-O (May 10, 2014)

If you haven't done so yet, I highly recommend you try a 7' piece of 1/2" emt conduit. Cold Steel also makes a big bore blowgun and factory darts for it.
Roger


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Daddy-O said:


> If you haven't done so yet, I highly recommend you try a 7' piece of 1/2" emt conduit. Cold Steel also makes a big bore blowgun and factory darts for it.
> Roger


Oh I know. All my other videos are big bore shots. Just wanted to show you can hit with the small bores. I thought it would be a nice shot with the dart sticking out of a free hanging eraser.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

That is some awesome shooting! Maybe I can get some lessons in August.

Todd


----------



## Daddy-O (May 10, 2014)

I don't think I mentioned it, but that was an awesome shot with a 40cal! I hope you'll do more videos with your other blowguns. Maybe next time have someone stand in front of a sheet of plywood with balloons in their hands and mouth. You can shoot the balloons. I bet your wife would volunteer. Haha!

Roger


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Great shooting Treefork. You inspire us all. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Incredible! That is an amazing blowgun shot.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Amazing shooting!!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

The accuracy in your videos is breathtaking, Top shooting !!


----------

